# Itching on face



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

I just recently had to get my puppy shaved because she was matted so bad even though I tried to brush her and keep her hair smooth. The groomers shaved her face and have irritated her cheeks. She has been itching her face and now it's bleeding and she's scratched her skin off. I went to the vet and they gave me some steroid medicine for the itching but nothing else. I am going to get a cone for her head so she can't get to it and I have put hydrogen peroxide on the wound to clean it, but is there anything else I can use (ie. creams)?? I feel so bad for her, I am going back to the vet tomorrow to get the cone and see about creams but I didn't know if there's a home remedy I can use.
Any advice would be great. I am on vacation this week but next week I'll be back at work and have to leave her alone, hopefully by then she'll feel better.
Thanks!!!


----------



## merrow (Feb 18, 2007)

when the matting is that bad it gets so close to the skin so they get cllipper rash i would put some talk on it or if uv got it some aloevera gel that will cool it down and speed up the healing time 

try and get her to the groomer b4 the coat matts up to stop this happening again


----------



## Renoman (Mar 20, 2007)

how about some hydrocortisone cream to stop the itching? The cone is a good idea so she can't continue to irritate the area.


----------



## gone2thedogs (Aug 12, 2007)

I would definitely ask the vet which topical treatment to use. In the meantime, pure aloe vera gel shouldn't hurt (not the stuff with color and fragrance and numbing agents!). Hydrogen peroxide can be pretty harsh, so unless the vet said to use it I would stop. The cone collar is a great idea. 

It's too late for this time, but for any future irritations I keep this stuff on hand:
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3307+12891+580&pcatid=580

It's non-stinging, soothing, antibacterial, and it helps to promote healing.


----------



## HailisMommy (Apr 16, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I talked to Petsmart today and they showed me some cream to use. It seems to help her not itch so much. She said to not get a cone for her scratching so I didn't get one. I kinda wish I did but I may run and get one tomorrow for when I am at work next week and can't watch her like I can now. I did try to get her groomed earlier but Petsmart was booked. I even tried Petco and they were booked. I have learned my lesson though and will start to make appointments while I'm there for the next time so that this won't happen again. I feel so awful about this and hate it for my puppy. I just hope it goes away soon. She's on day 2 of her steroids so hopefully they will help soon.
Thanks again for all of the advice!!


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

You can also use Witch Hazel. It's very soothing to irritated skin. My (white) male has sensitive skin, so each time I shave his face and feet, I saturate a cotton ball with WH and go over face and feet with it a couple of times the first day, then maybe once the 2nd day. It keeps him from getting red and prevents the itch.


----------



## bluesbarby (Apr 10, 2007)

I can't tell what kind of dog you have but I've found that combing Riley works much better to keep the matts at bay then brushing.


----------



## dog08 (Sep 20, 2007)

ive read on this blog that Aloe Vera stops itching in Dog Allergies


----------

